# BCER INterurbans



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

My father is selling his house so we had a last run. Heres a pic. The signs I made to be duplicates of the originals from the BCER last run in 1958.











These are original signs in my dads basement with his "O" scxale layout




















Ray


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's sad, but all of us will have to face that day of shutting down our railroads.


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

BCER960 theres a tram society in surrey in sulivan hieghts called the frazervalley heritage socitety , if your das in trested in down sizeing some of his collection but wants the peices to have a good home he can contact them 

http://www.fvhrs.org


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

My dad is a memeber of that group as well as a motorman for the DHR (downtown historical railway). http://www.trams.bc.ca/dhr.html I know some mention has been made for some things to go to some places, but for now he is moving them to see what he can put into his new home. He has equivilant to a museum in his current house. 

Ray


----------

